# Is my mare close to foaling?



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Im new on this site, so please do not be rude. I tryed yahoo answers but people are incredibly rude. So heres how my mare got pregnant in winter  we had bought a "gelding" and yes we had a pre-purchase exame and even the vet missed him beimg a cypt orchard. One testicle was in his abdomen but the other had the ability to drop down. So thats how one day our neighbor called us and told us he mounted her, we had him casterated as soon as we could. She should he due any day now but she seems to not be close? She lays down a whole lot at night and her udder is not full. Her hind end has gotten a lot looser and same with her volva. But it seems to me that shes going backwards? For a week it looked like she was going to have it any day ( she was grumpy, drematic change in udder and volva and laying down a lot in day and night) now nothing! Weird right? She has droped more to me but her udder will be there and then it wont. Shes any where from 351-370 days. Yes I know thats a big gap but thats what the vet told us when she first was pregnant checked at 2months.my mare is also a maiden. Anyone have the same experience? And yes she is in a nice warm stall at night and let out in a smaller corral durring the day.Were I live its also pretty warm, hasnt been to cold,and has only rained once.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

First of all, welcome to the forum! Secondly, you knew she had been covered and chose not to abort?
From what you have posted I would say relatively soon. Perhaps a week or two, maybe less but I am no expert. Can I see a pic of the mare? Perhaps some teat, belly and vulva pics would be helpful to. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

My vet said that she would be fine as long as shes in a warm big stall. Witch me and my family built for her and the baby. The vet recommend to not abort it that it will be okay, she gave me a list of demands to make sure baby and mom are safe and healthy from the winter. Wich I have met them all. And I dont know how to post pictures?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

from what i understand, a crypt doesnt have the ability to produce viable sperm...?

Do you know for sure that she is pregnant? did a vet do an ultrasound? palpation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome  We sat on foal watch with my last mare for 3 months, we just knew she would have it any day!! She was huge, her vulva was soft and loose, tail head was soft and she was cranky!!! The only thing missing was her bag, it didn't fill up until the week our colt was born. We probably would have saved us a lot of stress if we would have just waited for that sign. Even though she had every other sign in the book, everyone says wait on the bag!
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

http://s913.photobucket.com/user/ju.../20140102_150331_zpsb355c6fb.jpg.html?filters[user]=138784383&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

CLaPorte432: one testicle had the ability to drop down when he wanted it to and when it droped the sperm would be active. Thats how my vet discribe it. Confusing I know. And yes we had her blood taken at 5months and palpation at 2 months. And MsLady thank you for your experience, ive been on foal watch for 2 months but now I get up 3 times a night to check on her and im exhausted


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Your link doesn't work...


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I dont know how to post a picture. ???


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

20140102_150331_zpsb355c6fb.jpg Photo by juju112293 | Photobucket


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

My mare when she was maiden had progressed and regressed and drove my vets nuts when something felt strange. Believe me, she did it for a few weeks. I can't see the pictures either.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. First off your mare is beautiful. 

So looking at her pictures I am thinking you are at LEAST 3 weeks out, could be up to 7. Watch for wax on the end of her teets, some don't wax but most do. Also she will look smaller just before she foals as the foal is moving up into her birth canal. 

Good luck, happy foaling, and welcome to the world of the living dead (I foaled out nine mares last year, once you lose that much sleep you no longer feel alive lol)


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you guys! I been up for weeks checking on her! Maybe now I can rest for a week or so! ill post some pictures of her volva tomorrow and another udder pic Oh yea and is it normal for her to lay down like all night? she gets up then lays down and then up and then down. her volva gets really relaxed when she lays down and it almost looks open. she breaths really hard when she lays down and last night she was looking at her tummy and winking. so since she's close to 370 days should I have the vet come out and check her??


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

are you sure she's close to 370?

340 days is the average gestation. if she's really 370, i'd have my vet look at her very very soon...she could be carrying twins...which can lead to lots of complications for foals and momma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay! thank you


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The vet would have felt twins when he palpated if she was any good. If you HONESTLY believe she is on day 370 I'd call the vet. If she is closer to 340 I wouldn't panic. The vulva will probably seem loose from here on out.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> The vet would have felt twins when he palpated if she was any good. If you HONESTLY believe she is on day 370 I'd call the vet. If she is closer to 340 I wouldn't panic. The vulva will probably seem loose from here on out.


she was checked at 2 months (OP's first post) but i cant recall if you can palpate that early. Isnt that 5 months? Ultrasound should have picked up 2 fetus's.....but...... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know vets that can palp and determine a 14 day pregnancy, it all depends on the vet.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

My vet came out 14 days after she was covered, she said that she has to be at least 30 days. so she scheduled the appointment for 60 days. and then she did a blood test at 5months. I never got an ultra sound at the moment money was tight ( dealing with my crypt orchid gelding) so my vet recommended cheaper options. Like the blood test.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

if she was carrying twins wouldn't she be HUGE?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

juju112293 said:


> My vet came out 14 days after she was covered, she said that she has to be at least 30 days. so she scheduled the appointment for 60 days. and then she did a blood test at 5months. I never got an ultra sound at the moment money was tight ( dealing with my crypt orchid gelding) so my vet recommended cheaper options. Like the blood test.


Ha wish that were the case here. I pay almost double for blood work compared to an ultrasound. After the first U/S I'd prefer to do blood work but the cost doesn't make it worth it. 

And no, not necessarily.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay so im going to try to explain this. last year we moved to different house and a hour away. our horses were boarded our two not the crypt orchid one. we had to build a corral which was expensive then we moved them over dec 1st. My lil sister got her 'gelding' for her B-day on dec 17. on dec 28 my neighbor called saying she was covered. so we had him castrated jan 10. they were together for those days because we didn't have the money to build another corral. we tried hot wire but he would run through it. we did not have the money to board him because we had to pay vet bills and pay almost 1,300 to get him castrated. I know most of you would have aborted the baby but im optimistic, if the vet said I can do it( I just have to build stalls and another small coral, to keep them warm) then I believe I can do it. Trust me this was NOT PLANNED! and me and my family have spent over $7,000 on building a safe and warm area for her and the baby to live. I have plenty of straw down and she is healthy and warm plus were I live it doesn't snow and its only rained once so far and still frills like summer! today was 68 degrees!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So at the absolute latest she is 359 days in foal, if there is no baby in ten days I'd be calling your vet out to check.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay will do! Thank you so much


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> from what i understand, a crypt doesnt have the ability to produce viable sperm...?
> 
> Do you know for sure that she is pregnant? did a vet do an ultrasound? palpation?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A bilateral crypt cannot produce viable sperm. But a unilateral crypt can! The retained testicles whether it be one, or both, are unable to produce normal healthy sperm. Pesky little suckers


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Some mares will not drop their milk until the last minute. Keep up your nightly checks.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

yea I herd of that. Two weeks ago she had what I think and I my vet thinks was false labor. she was up and down breathing heavy, pacing, not eating all night. For that past week she has been not eating as much. Her normal morning breakfast is lasting till dinner and her dinner last till morning. the baby use to move LOTS( like cartwheels) two weeks ago as well and we haven't seen it move since? I herd that checking on her can delay labor? is this common? my mare loves attention and shes a in your pocket kind of mare. would she delay labor because I check on her?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

They can up to a point but mine always figured out the routine and would lay down and pop them out in between my 30 minute checks. LOL

If you're pastures or hay has fescue in it that can cause delayed birthing, lack of milk production, and/or a thick sack.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ya I bet she would do that to me! haha for the past month ive been excited to get up and look out side, now im dragging my butt!! But I know it will all be worth it when I see a lil one )


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

heres a couple pic's of her tummy and her volva when she lays down. ill have an udder pic up soon too!
http://www.horseforum.com/members/95889/album/miss-dakota-9913/1-3-14-72306.jpg
http://www.horseforum.com/members/95889/album/miss-dakota-9913/1-3-14-72298.jpg


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Udder pix:
http://www.horseforum.com/members/95889/album/miss-dakota-9913/a-72418.jpg
http://www.horseforum.com/members/95889/album/miss-dakota-9913/a-72426.jpg
And another close up of volva when she lays down. ill have pix of her volva standing up soon too.
http://www.horseforum.com/members/95889/album/miss-dakota-9913/d8-72386.jpg


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She has a ways to go yet.

Nancy


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What kind of hay is she on? fescue (I should really say an endophyte infecting fescue) can cause issues and delayed foaling as well.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Based on my limited experience, I agree with Nancy. That udder doesn't look ready just yet, her bag will get full and usually drip milk or colostrum (my mare didn't but she's not normal 😜).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not if fescue toxicity is in play...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

VLBUltraHot said:


> A bilateral crypt cannot produce viable sperm. But a unilateral crypt can! The retained testicles whether it be one, or both, are unable to produce normal healthy sperm. Pesky little suckers


thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

yea I agree she doen't look ready. hmm. And shes on a four way, wheat, barley, alfalfa and rye. Is that okay? my vet recommended that for my horses? everyone says oat, then people say no oats bad and then they say alfalfa is horrible and then they say rye is just as bad and so on. LOL my vet said this is fine but ive had people tell me vets don't know what there talking about when it comes to hay and feet?


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry to sound so stupid but ive never herd of fescue toxicity before? Can you explain please? and thank you?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cornell University Department of Animal Science


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have only let her out maybe 6 short times on my pasture since she was about 4 months? I only looked out for fox tails. tomorrow ill go searching to see if any of those plants are in my pasture. if so should I call a vet ASAP? I just want mother and foal to be healthy.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Every mare is different and even the same mare can show different signs each foaling.
It sounds like she is close. I have a mare that foaled this year that showed no signs of being ready to foal. Unlike the previous foal that showed all the signs and was easy to predict his arrival. Her colt this year was a bit of a surprise when she foaled two weeks before I thought she was due.
OP I would not relax too much. Mares have a habit of delivering when you least expect them to.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks Shalom, She has to be due before the end of the month. so ill keep eye on her. I don't have that much more to go. lol Did you feel like your mare was never going to have it? haha shes driving me crazy! Today nothings changed. She hasn't been eating much but all the sudden the past two days her hunger has grown and she has been eating all her hay. Lets hope this week shell have it! Im so ready for a full nights sleep )


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

juju my name is Donald and Shalom is the hebrew blessing of Peace and it is meant for all people of goodwill.
Mares foal when they are ready and that is all anyone can predict. Each one though seems to take their time and we all lose sleep.
My best advice is to relax and to be prepared for any problems. 
You already have a knowledgeable vet and a have good communication with them professionally. That is important and always an advantage.
Mares usually have no problems and do well with little interference. They are also shy when foaling. Dont be surprised if you miss the blessed event. Mares do not usually appreciate an audience.
If you miss the foaling try and find the after birth. the vet might want to inspect it to ensure the mare passed it all. If not and she is up and active I would not worry too much.
My mares do not foal in stalls but in pastures. I live in Texas so am not used to severe cold or wintery conditions.
if you have a pasture that is clear of debris that is all that is required IMO.
Once again good luck. Shalom Donald


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

About the breeding issues and how it happened is pretty much moot at this point. Like someone had stated bilateral crypt orchid is usualy sterile (at least I never heard of a case where it has not been.) Unilateral not sterile. If he has one decended testicle he can still get the job done. (unless he has a problem all together and not producing sperm but thats another issue)

Maiden mares are funny critters to deal with. They will "fake you out" in every turn. They will pace, paw lay down (and yes pregnant mares will grunt and groan due to the pressure) break a sweat, roll and even dig "nests" in the bedding then turn and look at you like your nuts and go one like nothing happened. The one thing you must keep in mind is that she is a maiden and has no idea what all the movement, pressure, braxton hicks contractions and etc are all about (I have delt with maidens alot, and well, very few act like they do. LOL) As the foal kicks and turns and positions itself is causes discomfort and the mare will get irritated, more so the later the third trimester. This is normal. Seasoned mares dont react to it as bad they know whats going on. Just like with any mammal the later the trimester the more the pressure and the more the weight and the more discomfortable the pregnant animal (and or human) becomes wich can = hatefullness and irritability. It is not uncommon for maidens to go way over thier due date as much as 4 weeks and even some at 6 weeks overdue. Just make sure the vet is monitoring all activity. Last year when I was doing foal watch on a TB farm here there was a maiden overdue by 6 weeks and talk about HATEFULL. You looked at her and you got a ear pinned back, lip pursed get away from me greeting.......who could blame her? She gave birth to a normal weighted colt with out any complications. However the Vet on call was very aware of this. Is 6 weeks overdue normal? Not realy but it happens from time to time. 
It is not uncommon for a maiden to bag up and then dry up and then bag up some and dry up again numerous times before birthing. Usualy though they will bag up either hours before or days before and stay that way when birthing is closer. Waxing pf the udder tips is also very common and one of the more constant clues on impending birth. Dripping of milk (colostrum) is also common. I have even delt with a couple that never bagged up then suddenly drop just minutes before giving birth. Maiden mares commonly become "jello butts" way ahead of things but you will be amazed on how much more they become relaxed the closer to the birth. Just keep an eye on her. Maidens are nervous nellies anyways and your presence can impede progress. When you look in on her make your presence quick and noninvasive. A low night light kept on will give you just enough light to check things and not be so invasive to keep her jittery. I love barns designed with a window going from the tack room/office to the foaling stall. That way I can watch all I want with out irritating the mare further. (esp when dealing with a maiden or a "dump and go mare" cheeky ******s.) Patience is a virture that is hard to have when waiting for the birth of a foal. Do you have a foaling kit available? IT doesnt have to be complicated with loads of stuff, below is a few of the simple esentials.

1. The numbers of two Vets just in case one cant be reached
2. The most important........Tincture of Iodine. (preferrably 7% strong iodine but Betadine will work.) You will want to dip the navel stump with the iodine as soon as it breaks free from the mare and at least one more time after that. This helps thwart infection via the navel. If you put it in a pill bottle it makes application easier.
3. at least 2 clean bath towels
4. Gauze or something to wrap up the tail dock, I use basic bandaging material either brown gauze or a track bandage.
5. "Fleet" enema (just incase you have to give an enema if the foal doesnt pass first meconium within a decent amount of time.) I usualy give one regardless to ensure this passage. 
6. Dental floss (just incase you have to close up the cord. I have only had to do this once but it was handy to have just in case) Do not break the cord or pull on it (esp clse to the abdomen.) Let it break naturaly. If you have to sever it then you will want to tie a peice of floss about 2 inces from the adomen of the foal (this will stop the blood flow) then cut about a 1/2 inch below the knot and dip the stump in iodine. Like I have said I have only had to do this one time and that was a bad case senerio I will not go into detail over. I dont want to frighten you.
7. A pair of scissors (dip it in clorohexidine or a bleach sol or betadine, dry with cloth and store in a freezer bag to keep clean.) You may never need it but its there incase you do.
8. Plastic garbage bag (to store the placenta in so the Vet can examine it for completeness. You dont want any part of the placenta retained in the uterus after its expelled.)
9. OB gloves (if you can get them) and vinyl examining gloves (latex is fine if your not allergic to it)
10. A peice of twine about 4 feet long to tie up placenta as its being expelled that way the mare doesnt tromp all over it tearing it up. (you can tie it to the tail.)
11. Heat lamp. Infared heat lamps used in chicken houses work great.....just make sure it does not touch the bedding or is close enough for the horse to knock it off for they can start fires. Keep that and the cords out of the horse's reach. You may not need one but its good to have one on hand. 
12. a little tube of KY jelly (generic brands work fine)
13. This is not an essential but something to think about. I will keep a syringe of Bute to give the mare after passing the placenta if she is particularly crampy or had a hard time. Otherwise I dont use it. You have to get it form your Vet.

I also try to wash a mare's rear with a little betadine sol. and water when I put her up in the stall for the night. That way she is clean..er if gives birth. 

If the Vet wasnt needed during the event you will still want him/her out to check the mare and foal the following day. I usualy do not assist the mare unless she is straining or is taking a little longer than usual. Mares have been giveing birth for eons with out our assistance. I stand back, monitor progress and as long as she is progressing I leave her alone. Once the foal has passed then I will go in and dry it while the mare rests a little. (esp if its cold out) Maiden mares need more room and do silly things (like jump up and press thier butts up again walls while the foal is hanging out.). If she can give birth outdoors (clean corral or as such weather permitting) or in an indoor riding arena the better. Otherswise a large stall bedded in thick straw. Straw is cleaner, and warmer. 

Yes fescue toxicity can be a problem with delayed birth, thickened placenta, lack of proper milk let down, low birth weight and etc. Rye is also not a choice to be fed to pregnant mares but in this late of stage its not going to be an issue.

Try not to drive yourself nuts, Its exciting and draining all at the same time.

Other may add to the Foal kit. I just listed some of the essentials.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I want to make a correction. I stated I may give a mare bute after birth. I suffered a brain fart and meant to say Banamine not Bute. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Donald, sorry I feel stupid now lol and maybe I miss understood my vet then? She was trying to explain it but I guess I got lost! It was a stressful month LOL And I have all the things you mentioned for the foaling kit  set for floss but I got some! Thank you so much for all of your reply's! last night her volva was really relax and loose, it was practically open! and around her tail head is pretty jiggly! So I'm crossing my fingers it will come this week or next!
Thank you again!
-Julia


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I hope we get lots of baby pictures when she does have it!!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes of course! )


----------

